# Angels Creek



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

This is my angels tank with two years old

*Setup:*

Tank: 120 (l) x 40 (p) x 50 (a) - 240 liters
Filtration: Fluval 104 + Fluval 204 
Heating: 150Watt + 150 Watt
Light: 30 W Powerglo + 30W Aquarelle + 54 W Grolux

Gravel: Garden peat + black gravel
Hardscape: Chist rocks

Fauna:Pterophyllum scalare (zebra); Hemigrammus rhodostomus; Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi; Nematobrycon palmeri; Parotocinclus jumbo; crossocheilus_siamensis

Plants: Cryptocoryne wendtii "green", amazonic sword, Heteranthera zosterifolia, Anubia barteri var. nana, Anubia barteri "coffeefolia", Nesaea crassicaulis, Microsorum pteropus Staurogyne Sp.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice looking tank. I particularly like the right side. The Angels look great, one of my favorite fish.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank, zeneo. 

BTW, doesn't adding garden peat under the gravel reduce the pH considerably? What do you do to maintain the pH stable? Do you add any other ferts to the tank?


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments 



> BTW, doesn't adding garden peat under the gravel reduce the pH considerably? What do you do to maintain the pH stable?


My tap water is really hard. Ph 7.5, sometimes 8 depending on the rain, Kh 6 and GH 11 or more. So, I don't have any problems with low ph, by the contrary. I suppose this tank is stable in ph 7. I don't do any tests for a long time. This tank is supposed to be a low-tech and a "no worry" tank, therefore I do some 10/20% water changes every week (not all) and feed the fish every day. For my surprise the tank is much better then I expected. The angels are now 2.5 years old, didn't had any death except one that got stuck between a big rock and the glass.



> Do you add any other ferts to the tank?


I fertilize now and then with tropica tmg, some garden ferts I have here with no other use, and some sticks for home plants. But has the rest of the maintenance, I don't have any regular dose or fertilization schedule. In the photo the tank looks much better than in a closer look, some plants show some deficiencies. But has I don't have any algae issues, the plants grow very slow, the fish are ok and always spawning and so it's ok for me.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Evolution of the tank in this two years


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

funny.. i like all the changes that you have done.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love watching tank progressions like this. My favorites are your current one and the second from the bottom px in your series.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice progress on your tanks.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice. Like the layout, clean and simple.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

Thanks for the comments 



> My favorites are your current one and the second from the bottom px in your series.


Same opinion here 

One of the angels


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

personally, I liked the second to last the best. Nice to watch all the changes for sure!


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

One more change 

Took off some plants to make the tank more open on the left side. The rocks were replaced by some driftwood. 

Now I have some more space for the fish... I suppose they are becoming too big for this tank.

I would like to put a new tetras school but have some issues on the right choice. Neons are impossible; they are eaten fast by the angels&#8230;thinking of some hasemania


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the comment 

The danio are nice fish, but I wanted to stay on the south american species. The only fish in the tank not south american is one algae eater.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I like the new scape, simple and clean, but you have some great depth and texture with the rock layout.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Some more photos:

Left side


Right side


Right view


----------

